# Trivia



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

What was thinking Martha Argerich in 0:12 to make that funny face??






My answer is: (Martha's brain): the tempo!! are you insane? (to Pletnev), that's too fast!! (in fact, compare with the beginning of the movement):lol:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Your answer is stolen from the YouTube comments.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Martha seems to suffering all time from intestine spasms, and that she needs to finish soon as possible what shes's playing to run to the bathroom.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Martha thinking, "Enough of that polite stuff. High time that I kick some butt and show that Pletnev guy how it's done."


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Your answer is stolen from the YouTube comments.


it seemed to me the most possible answer. but yes, I too read that answer in the comments on yt.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Odnoposoff said:


> Martha seems to suffering all time from intestine spasms, and that she needs to finish soon as possible what shes's playing to run to the bathroom.


 (finoli lo tuyo, jaja)


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Es que no la aguanto, paisano. Incluso en los movimientos lentos, siempre ella deja latente un nerviosismo e intranquilidad que me ponen de igual modo. Todo lo hace demasiado rápido e histérico.


----------

